# Sliding glass door locks



## tweeds (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello, best place to get sliding glass door locks?
The ones I’ve found locally and online seem too large. After ones about 100mm long.
Any suggestions or sponsors links.

Regards Alan.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 26, 2019)

They come in one size but are easy to cut to size.
Bunnings is where I normally go but Im advised that most glass suppliers stock them.

https://cowdroy.com.au/range/plastic-track


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 26, 2019)

Not sure if these are any good for your specific situation but they do the job for me.

https://www.bunnings.com.au/prestige-sliding-glass-door-lock_p4082898


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 26, 2019)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> They come in one size but are easy to cut to size.
> Bunnings is where I normally go but Im advised that most glass suppliers stock them.
> 
> https://cowdroy.com.au/range/plastic-track



LOL, Sorry, My speed reading, I thought I read glass track.
Locks can be picked up cheap enough on ebay, or you could make your own??? (There was a thread about how to do this some time ago)

Here is another cheap option, $4 from Bunnings.......





[doublepost=1551159987,1551159673][/doublepost]Here you go


----------

